# You heard it here first....UGA will finish the year ranked higher than GT



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

Why are you georgia fans so up in arms today?  Is it because we are ranked 12th and undefeated?  Is it because you had to go back to school today after yesterday's columbus day off?  Is it because Spurrier just got rid of his senior QB and is still going to win the east?  I don't get it?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2011)

You didn't hear?  They asked us to all leave the occupy atlanta park downtown.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 11, 2011)

They won 4 games.. Dosent take much to get them going!


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, with good guys like Lilburn Joe around... what exactly do you expect???


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 11, 2011)

Nitram, you don't get A LOT of things(that includes female company).I can almost guarantee Arky is gonna beat Cakalacky and if we win out we go to the dome.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> They won 4 games.. Dosent take much to get them going!



Well, with the patti-cake game on Nov 26th...the Dawgs will at least get within one win of last year's record.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram, you don't get A LOT of things(that includes female company).I can almost guarantee Arky is gonna beat Cakalacky and if we win out we go to the dome.



You wouldn't either if you went around dressed in a gladiator outfit.


----------



## chadair (Oct 11, 2011)

why is that UGA fans never want to take it one game at a time??  

there always seems to be a few days out of the week where at least one of y'all have to insert yer foot in yer mouth!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2011)

chadair said:


> why is that UGA fans never want to take it one game at a time??
> 
> there always seems to be a few days out of the week where at least one of y'all have to insert yer foot in yer mouth!!



Somehow, this thread, and UGA fans....are different than any other prediction thread in this forum.


----------



## chadair (Oct 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Somehow, this thread, and UGA fans....are different than any other prediction thread in this forum.



really??


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Somehow, this thread, and UGA fans....are different than any other prediction thread in this forum.



If only the head predictionist himself had started this thread, God only knows it would be much more classy and everyone would be more "all in", but its just us lowly UGA fans who don't know squat.

I have my red tinted glasses on as I write this.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> and if we win out we go to the dome.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram, you don't get A LOT of things(that includes female company).I can almost guarantee Arky is gonna beat Cakalacky and *if we win out we go to the dome.*



Well, if a frog had wings ......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram, you don't get A LOT of things(that includes female company).I can almost guarantee Arky is gonna beat Cakalacky and if we win out we go to the dome.



SHD, there are two major assumptions on your part in this post.  One does not need to be addressed here for I really couldn't care less what you think about me.  

Two, IF you win out in the SEC?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

lots of "ifs" in this thread

keep it up guys.


----------



## dark horse (Oct 11, 2011)

If UGA had an elite head coach to go along with their elite facilities, athletes and deep pockets, then this would never come up.  Right now GT has poorer facilities and athletes but a head coach that can squeeze blood from turnips.  Due to their respective leaders, one program is heading up and the other is declining.  UGA will still have a very good shot at winning this years game.  Without change soon however, the future games are gonna get alot tougher.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

chadair said:


> why is that UGA fans never want to take it one game at a time??
> 
> there always seems to be a few days out of the week where at least one of y'all have to insert yer foot in yer mouth!!



We should get someone to look into it.  That and why yall care.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Somehow, this thread, and UGA fans....are different than any other prediction thread in this forum.





chadair said:


> really??





Obviously, the sarcasm and satire in my post above was not laid on as thick as I had originally thought.


----------



## DDD (Oct 11, 2011)

Well if....  Oh wait.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 11, 2011)

What are the dawgs gonna realistically finish out at?

Currently we are 6-0 which is better than I thought we would be at the beggining of the year. At this point, I will be disappointed in an 8-4 season (just because of what we have shown) and think we should finish out at least 9-3 (based on whom we have left) and with a shot at the ACCCG (gonna come down to the Clemson/GT game).

Do the dawgs think they will finish better than that?


----------



## chadair (Oct 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Obviously, the sarcasm and satire in my post above was not laid on as thick as I had originally thought.



nope


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lots of "ifs" in this thread
> 
> keep it up guys.



If it doesn't happen we wil just want Richt fired.  We can't lose either way.  I'll just flip the sign in my yard around from "Go Dawgs!!"  to "Fire Richt!!"  It's that easy.  We can't lose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

PWalls said:


> What are the dawgs gonna realistically finish out at?
> 
> Currently we are 6-0 which is better than I thought we would be at the beggining of the year. At this point, I will be disappointed in an 8-4 season (just because of what we have shown) and think we should finish out at least 9-3 (based on whom we have left) and with a shot at the ACCCG (gonna come down to the Clemson/GT game).
> 
> Do the dawgs think they will finish better than that?




We win out.  That's all the way.  We will win the SEC.  We are the greatest.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 11, 2011)

Your correct you will "finish the year ranked higher" in the Fulmer cup.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We win our.  That's all the way.  We will win the SEC.  We are the greatest.



I've already got my order in for the State, SEC and NC rings next year. You guys can order them too over by the spot designated for the trophy at the Athens Wal-Mart.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 11, 2011)

PWalls said:


> What are the dawgs gonna realistically finish out at?
> 
> Currently we are 6-0 which is better than I thought we would be at the beggining of the year. At this point, I will be disappointed in an 8-4 season (just because of what we have shown) and think we should finish out at least 9-3 (based on whom we have left) and with a shot at the ACCCG (gonna come down to the Clemson/GT game).
> 
> Do the dawgs think they will finish better than that?



Seriously...not sure if the dawgs will get to 9-3.  But, they'll end up ranked higher.  Something about the ACC being a weak conference...strength of schedule thing does matter with the pollsters.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Seriously...not sure if the dawgs will get to 9-3.  But, they'll end up ranked higher.  Something about the ACC being a weak conference...strength of schedule thing does matter with the pollsters.



I don't think strength of schedule is going to make that much of a difference. I don't believe a 8-4 UGA team will finish higher than a 9-3 GT team. Only thing that might play into that is if one of GT's losses and UGA's wins is the game they play together. Even then since it would both be out of conference, I think the pollsters will weigh conference wins heavier.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

UGA is the greatest thing that has ever happened to college football.  We are so awsome.  And all of UGA fans are better than the rest of you in every way possible.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> UGA is the greatest thing that has ever happened to college football.  We are so awsome.  And all of UGA fans are better than the rest of you in every way possible.



Can you not see that a silly thread has taken a turn into the serious? Let it roll a little longer.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Can you not see that a silly thread has taken a turn into the serious? Let it roll a little longer.



I don't know what you mean.  I was being serious.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If it doesn't happen we wil just want Richt fired.  We can't lose either way.  I'll just flip the sign in my yard around from "Go Dawgs!!"  to "Fire Richt!!"  It's that easy.  We can't lose.



I've been there.  2007, actually.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

riprap said:


> I've already got my order in for the State, SEC and NC rings next year. You guys can order them too over by the spot designated for the trophy at the Athens Wal-Mart.



maybe you can at least get yourself a "We beat Tennessee" t-shirt that the UGA bookstore is selling.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what you mean.  I was being serious.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

and in all seriousness, if (there's that word again) GT goes, at worst, 2-2 against Miami, Clemson, VT, and UGA, then the questions about the strength of schedule from the beginning of the year will be a moot point.

Pretty much every team in the country has about 4 or 5 games that are very tough and the rest are "should wins."  Not everybody, but that's about the average.  GT's season comes down, typically, to VT, UNC, Clemson, Miami, and UGA every year.  We all know that.  Just so happens that this year all of those games are at the end of the season.

Look at UGA's season.  This year they had a very tough OOC game against Boise, but that's not typical.  Their season comes down to USC, UF, Auburn, and GT, and maybe a good team from the West, which they don't have this year.  Otherwise, they play Vandy, Kentucky, a Coastal Carolina-type team, etc.  This year they played the two scrubs from the West.  GT beats both of those teams handily.  

The teams GT has beaten have a combined record of 14-12 when you take out their losses to GT.  The teams UGA has beaten are 12-5.  4 of those wins are by Coastal Carolina.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> We win out.  That's all the way.  We will win the SEC.  We are the greatest.





South GA Dawg said:


> UGA is the greatest thing that has ever happened to college football.  We are so awsome.  And all of UGA fans are better than the rest of you in every way possible.





STOP IT !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> STOP IT !!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 11, 2011)

And Richt gets fired!


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 11, 2011)

While you guys argue over who will finish 9-3 and 9-4, the top programs are focused on going undefeated and winning a NC. Sad, really sad.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a guarantee - if the mutts make it to Atlanta they will wish they hadn't...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2011)

Man I missed this one.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 11, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Here's a guarantee - if the mutts make it to Atlanta they will wish they hadn't...



Losing the SECC means more than winning the ACC.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2011)

The SEC east is the strongest division in the conference hands down. The only reason the east will lose in Atlanta is due to the beating each other up. UGA will be heading to Atlanta no matter what to play at Grant Park. The scrimmage game against GT will give our guys some much needed rest if we make it to the dome.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> UGA is the greatest thing that has ever happened to college football.  We are so awsome.  And all of UGA fans are better than the rest of you in every way possible.



This.....


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 11, 2011)

Coach.Richt can do a better flip off of the highdive platform than Coach Johnson.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> Coach.Richt can do a better flip off of the highdive platform than Coach Johnson.



I bet ol Paul could do a better belly flop. He might even use motion to try and confuse the water!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 11, 2011)

You heard it here first, proof of the yetis was found in Siberia! Maybe Mark Richt can recruit them! How cool would a yeti be on a scooter!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> You heard it here first, proof of the yetis was found in Siberia! Maybe Mark Richt can recruit them! How cool would a yeti be on a scooter!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Nitram, you don't get A LOT of things(that includes female company).I can almost guarantee Arky is gonna beat Cakalacky and if we win out *we go to the dome*.



Mutts gonna work the concession stands and sell peanuts and pop to the fans in the stands at the DOME while Alabama beats the snot out of the Cocks !


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


>



""You heard it here first....UGA will finish the year ranked higher than GT""

Soooooooo, you going to show a *Tech avatar for a whole year* if the poochie woochies don't full fill your wild dreams ?

Remember, we heard it here first !


----------



## Buck (Oct 11, 2011)

Watching the replay of GT vs. Maryland right now.  I'm certain Coastal Carolina could give Maryland a run at victory.  Good grief...


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 11, 2011)

riprap said:


> *The SEC east is the strongest division in the conference hands down.* The only reason the east will lose in Atlanta is due to the beating each other up. UGA will be heading to Atlanta no matter what to play at Grant Park. The scrimmage game against GT will give our guys some much needed rest if we make it to the dome.



More levity I presume..


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If it doesn't happen we wil just want Richt fired.  We can't lose either way.  I'll just flip the sign in my yard around from "Go Dawgs!!"  to "Fire Richt!!"  It's that easy.  We can't lose.



thats funny......


----------



## gin house (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread is proof that drug abuse is present in GON sports forums users. LOL    I dont see UGA losing any more games this year.  Im a USC fan but from what i see UGA has florida left.....I think UGA pulls a close one.  If we slip one time were done.  Uga has a high school schedule left............Go gators.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> ""You heard it here first....UGA will finish the year ranked higher than GT""
> 
> Soooooooo, you going to show a *Tech avatar for a whole year* if the poochie woochies don't full fill your wild dreams ?
> 
> Remember, we heard it here first !



Every time you post, you prove that GT has a janitorial science major and that you were its top student.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Every time you post, you prove that GT has a janitorial science major and that you were its top student.



GOD bless you !


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> ""You heard it here first....UGA will finish the year ranked higher than GT""
> 
> Soooooooo, you going to show a *Tech avatar for a whole year* if the poochie woochies don't full fill your wild dreams ?
> 
> Remember, we heard it here first !



You going to show a UGA avatar for the whole year when they fulfill your worst nightmare?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> You going to show a UGA avatar for the whole year when they fulfill your worst nightmare?



Why me ?  I'm not the one running around popping off !!


Soooooo, you gonna back up that bold talk ?  Or, you gonna do the crawdad shuffle ?  Are you all bark and no bite ?

Show your faith in the inbreds !!!!   

Remember, we heard it here first !!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Why me ?  I'm not the one running around popping off !!



Do you have someone post under your own username?  Or do you just not read what you write?



			
				lilburnjoe said:
			
		

> Soooooo, you gonna back up that bold talk ?  Or, you gonna do the crawdad shuffle ?  Are you all bark and no bite ?
> 
> Show your faith in the inbreds !!!!
> 
> Remember, we heard it here first !!!



Really?

It isn't all that bold of talk.

Tech is going to lose to VT, Clemson, UGA and probably one other game as well.

You can't call someone out over an avatar change and not be willing to change your own.  But I understand....you're playing the odds.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Do you have someone post under your own username?  Or do you just not read what you write?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just what we all thought ! Shuffle away little doggie !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> While you guys argue over who will finish 9-3 and 9-4, the top programs are focused on going undefeated and winning a NC. Sad, really sad.



That was as short comeback!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 12, 2011)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> if we win out we go to the dome.



THERE is the problem.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2011)

Bad Company got banded . . . who was he ??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad Company got banded . . . who was he ??



He was a Techie! I thought you knew.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> He was a Techie! I thought you knew.



Are you kidding?  He is the one that called most forgein GT alum terrorist.  He was a bammer and knew a whole lot about the forum for the short time he was here.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you kidding?  He is the one that called most forgein GT alum terrorist.  He was a bammer and knew a whole lot about the forum for the short time he was here.



They recreate themselves, but cant stand it to the point that they give themselves away every time. I would have to go with, Kevina, BlueIron. He did good with his FB proflie too. I would have to give it a 8 or a 9. Check it out if you havnt seen it....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad Company got banded . . . who was he ??


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> They recreate themselves, but cant stand it to the point that they give themselves away every time. I would have to go with, Kevina, BlueIron. He did good with his FB proflie too. I would have to give it a 8 or a 9. Check it out if you havnt seen it....



That guy needs a hobby.  I mean seriously.  Like five posts a day on facebook about what goes on here.  I mean drink beer, chase women, do something.


----------



## chadair (Oct 12, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> That guy needs a hobby.  I mean seriously.  Like five posts a day on facebook about what goes on here.  I mean drink beer, chase women, do something.



who is it on fb??


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 12, 2011)

chadair said:


> who is it on fb??



That jolly little fella named kevina.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 15, 2011)

bump.


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love the georgia fans enthusiasm when the schedule is so easy! Thier arrogance kills me every time!!  Oppps did I say that?


Here we go!


----------



## broach0018 (Oct 15, 2011)

gin house said:


> This thread is proof that drug abuse is present in GON sports forums users. LOL    I dont see UGA losing any more games this year.  Im a USC fan but from what i see UGA has florida left.....I think UGA pulls a close one.  If we slip one time were done.  Uga has a high school schedule left............Go gators.



^^^^THIS


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

broach0018 said:


> I love the georgia fans enthusiasm when the schedule is so easy! Thier arrogance kills me every time!!  Oppps did I say that?
> 
> 
> Here we go!



That's irony.  That's what that is.


----------



## gin house (Oct 16, 2011)

That New Mexico team looks good dawgs fans, yall better watch out...........................NOT,  my highschool team could beat them and they suck. LOL    Yall boys got the easiest schedule ever, dont screw it up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> That New Mexico team looks good dawgs fans, yall better watch out...........................NOT,  my highschool team could beat them and they suck. LOL    Yall boys got the easiest schedule ever, dont screw it up.



Ditto.  Pressure is on SC.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2011)

They should finish Higher with the Cake walk they have left! GA Tech Def is worse then... there is not worse..lol


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> They should finish Higher with the Cake walk they have left! GA Tech Def is worse then... there is not worse..lol



See UGA schedule 2008.  We all get tough scedules and we all get easy schedules.  Nobody has anything to apologize for.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2011)

Man this is now...not then.. we can all go back and look at Tough Schedules.... GA Tech cant even win an Easy first half.. How are they gonna win a Decent second half??

The Difference between UGA and GT right now is that UGA is somewhat improving or Competion is getting softer... GT is just going down Hill..

I mean explain this... GA Tech Holds Maryland to 16 pts last week... Only 3 in the first 3 qtrs... Last night Clemson Let Maryland Run all over them for 3 Qtrs putting up 45pts... Clemson is suppose to have a decent Defense that held VT to 3 pts... I thought the ACC might have a decent Year but the way it looks is its just gonna be another year in the ACC.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 16, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Man this is now...not then.. we can all go back and look at Tough Schedules.... GA Tech cant even win an Easy first half.. How are they gonna win a Decent second half??
> 
> The Difference between UGA and GT right now is that UGA is somewhat improving or Competion is getting softer... GT is just going down Hill..
> 
> I mean explain this... GA Tech Holds Maryland to 16 pts last week... Only 3 in the first 3 qtrs... Last night Clemson Let Maryland Run all over them for 3 Qtrs putting up 45pts... Clemson is suppose to have a decent Defense that held VT to 3 pts... I thought the ACC might have a decent Year but the way it looks is its just gonna be another year in the ACC.



I can't explain it to you.  I didn't watch it.  I don't watch Tech's games.  It's CFB, it's totally irrational and so are we by extention.  That's what makes it great.

I was just pointing out that we all have years where we have tough schedules and we all have years where we have easy ones.  Nothing to apologize for if you have an easy one.  Nothing to get mad about if you have a tough one.  it evens out over time.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 16, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't explain it to you.  I didn't watch it.  I don't watch Tech's games.  It's CFB, it's totally irrational and so are we by extention.  That's what makes it great.
> 
> I was just pointing out that we all have years where we have tough schedules and we all have years where we have easy ones.  Nothing to apologize for if you have an easy one.  Nothing to get mad about if you have a tough one.  it evens out over time.



I agree.. Schedules are Made advance... You cant Help if the teams you are playing Suck that year... Like we cant Help Kansas Sucks This year...lol.. a few years ago they were good.


----------



## BREW4414 (Oct 16, 2011)

gin house said:


> That New Mexico team looks good dawgs fans, yall better watch out...........................NOT,  my highschool team could beat them and they suck. LOL    Yall boys got the easiest schedule ever, dont screw it up.



And that Citadel team you guys play? How good are they?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 22, 2011)

......


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 22, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> :You heard it here first....UGA will finish the year ranked higher than GT
> pop:



Very good timing you old Prophet!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 22, 2011)

liljoe sent me a PM on some tech stuff 75% off near atlanta


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 22, 2011)

DAWG1419 said:


> liljoe sent me a PM on some tech stuff 75% off near atlanta



op2:


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 22, 2011)

DAWG1419 said:


> liljoe sent me a PM on some tech stuff 75% off near atlanta



Lilburnjoke will have an excuse


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 22, 2011)

Please forward the PM to me, I need more GT stuff.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 23, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Please forward the PM to me, I need more GT stuff.




He can't..like Tech it self destructed....


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 23, 2011)

BowChilling said:


> Very good timing you old Prophet!



All I had to do was see when they stopped playing Highschool teams 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 24, 2011)

I can remember when Tech had the most prolific offense in college football. Oh wait, that was just three weeks ago!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 24, 2011)

BowChilling said:


> I can remember when Tech had the most prolific offense in college football. Oh wait, that was just three weeks ago!



You forgot about Oct 29th when That offense upsets the #5 team in the country... Just sayin.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 30, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> All I had to do was see when they stopped playing Highschool teams
> 
> Go Dawgs!



So..... you never did say what your backing your bold statement with ? Or.... was that just poochie woochie wishful thinking ?   please enlighten us !!!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

I see Tech made it back in the Rankings... Figured they would move up more then 5 spots...oh well atleast they are moving up.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 30, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> You forgot about Oct 29th when That offense upsets the #5 team in the country... Just sayin.



upset it was,good teams can find ways to lose just like bad teams can find ways to win...not saying GT is bad...just saying

example:todays game between the Saints and the Rams


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 31, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> So..... you never did say what your backing your bold statement with ? Or.... was that just poochie woochie wishful thinking ?   please enlighten us !!!



Just my opinion.  So far, Tech has been living up to it

I would've picked them to win vs Virginia...lose to Clemson...but either way, they'll have 4 losses by the end of November and they'll be ranked below the dawgs.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 10, 2011)

A little bumpity bump from Kansas. If y'all are interested check out the LFTT we are in kansas thread in the deer huntin forum.  Just a shameless plug for our thread

Now, the dawgs have to win on Sat and this will be cemented.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmmm, seems Tech may take another fall out of the top 25.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 11, 2011)

the gnat's seem to have a pogo stick....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

Poor joey. Another loss!!!!!!!! He must be


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Poor joey. Another loss!!!!!!!! He must be



He still has the GT & VT Avatar...
I'm sure he'll be changing today..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> He still has the GT & VT Avatar...
> I'm sure he'll be changing today..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2011)

I am sure that after watching UGA yesterday, GT is so looking forward to this years slaughter!


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2011)

I love reading the title of this thread and then thinking of how Lilburn Joey is probably trying to decide which bridge to jump off of.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2011)

DDD said:


> I love reading the title of this thread and then thinking of how Lilburn Joey is probably trying to decide which bridge to jump off of.



By now he has himself talked into believing that loss somehow makes Tech better than VT and he will be here soon to talk crap to us.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> By now he has himself talked into believing that loss somehow makes Tech better than VT and he will be here soon to talk crap to us.



He is on his hands and knees praying that a UGA player will get pulled over, and arested for a suspended license!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 26, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why are you georgia fans so up in arms today?  Is it because we are ranked 12th and undefeated?  Is it because you had to go back to school today after yesterday's columbus day off?  Is it because Spurrier just got rid of his senior QB and is still going to win the east?  I don't get it?





Marks500 said:


> They won 4 games.. Dosent take much to get them going!





LanierSpots said:


>





lilburnjoe said:


> Well, if a frog had wings ......





Nitram4891 said:


> SHD, there are two major assumptions on your part in this post.  One does not need to be addressed here for I really couldn't care less what you think about me.
> 
> Two, IF you win out in the SEC?





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> lots of "ifs" in this thread
> 
> keep it up guys.





PWalls said:


> What are the dawgs gonna realistically finish out at?
> 
> Currently we are 6-0 which is better than I thought we would be at the beggining of the year. At this point, I will be disappointed in an 8-4 season (just because of what we have shown) and think we should finish out at least 9-3 (based on whom we have left) and with a shot at the ACCCG (gonna come down to the Clemson/GT game).
> 
> Do the dawgs think they will finish better than that?





KrazieJacket95 said:


> Your correct you will "finish the year ranked higher" in the Fulmer cup.





A couple of quotes from page one.  


This thread took 2 months to come to fruition...but gotta say...the Dawgs pulled it off.

Hunker Down Dawgs


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 26, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> A couple of quotes from page one.
> 
> 
> This thread took 2 months to come to fruition...but gotta say...the Dawgs pulled it off.
> ...



You called it my friend! Go Dawgs!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 26, 2011)

Curtis-UGA said:


> You called it my friend! Go Dawgs!



Thank you!!!  GOOOOO DOGS!!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 26, 2011)

This thread needs to be pinned... oh how I remember the GT nerds riding high at the beginning of the year, now its out of the polls and off to another toilet bowl.

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 26, 2011)

love this thread....


GO!! DAWGS!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 26, 2011)

It's good to be a Dawg!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 26, 2011)

From 0-2 to 10-2.  Not bad for a "hot seat" coach, an "NFL reject", a bunch of thugs, and a stupid redneck fanbase.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> From 0-2 to 10-2.  Not bad for a "hot seat" coach, an "NFL reject", a bunch of thugs, and a stupid redneck fanbase.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!



Hey...... where is Ginny??? Must be a busy day for pumping gas.


----------



## BREW4414 (Nov 26, 2011)

*gt*

That prolific offense shows up again lol go you hairy dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> From 0-2 to 10-2.  Not bad for a "hot seat" coach, an "NFL reject", a bunch of thugs, and a stupid redneck fanbase.  It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!



This my friend sums it all up pretty well.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 26, 2011)

RJC you are a man of great vision!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 31, 2011)

Well...since I have to sport this LSU avatar for another 9 days...might as well shove this thread to the top at least one more time  

.....and to heck with GT


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 1, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Well...since I have to sport this LSU avatar for another 9 days...might as well shove this thread to the top at least one more time
> 
> .....and to heck with GT



Tech is turning the corner.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tech is turning the corner.



Its a building year.....


building a strong case for dropping football from the school sports programs....


----------

